# 385 rig off Al.?



## barefootin (Jul 28, 2008)

Anyone have #s for this rig?
Much appreciated.


----------



## POPPY (Jan 9, 2008)

hope this helps & is the one you are looking for -- a rig in thelease block 385-- the Viosca Knoll area ---N 29.36.400 /W 88.82.900 -- about 176 degrees& 31 nm from Mobile Bay Fareway Buoy --- good luck fishing/safe boating. Poppy


----------



## barefootin (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks Poppy, I will check it out. A visible rig?


----------

